# Dancingstorm (Jackie) passed away



## Dakotablue (May 14, 2008)

*In Loving Memory of a wonderful friend and a 'GUARDIAN ANGEL' to the world Jackie Kennedy (Dancingstorm) Greately missed, Always loved, Never forgotton xxxxx Rest in Peace my 'Angel' *


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sorry to hear this.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

I am so sorry. Precious members of our family should stay with us forever... thankfully they can in our hearts.

I am thinking of you today


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I am so, so sorry to hear this...
My heart is with her pups and all of the wonderful people that love her.
May peace and strength be yours...


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Jackie has passed away.

My thoughts are with you, Emma, and her other friends and of course her pups at this very sad time


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG...Im so saddened by this....My sincere sympathy Jayne.........


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear.
Wishing you strength & courage.
Please let us know if there is anything at all we can help you with.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry. My sincere sympathy to you, her friends and family.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh no, I am so sorry to hear this, such a shock. May she rest in peace. 

How truly sad...Im thinking of you and all her friends and family and of course her beloved goldens.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I am so, so sorry


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that this was the outcome. She fought a tough battle that in the end was just too much for her. May Jackie (DancingStorm) dance pain free in the Heavens now, while she watches over you and her beloved dogs. 
Bless you for all that you have done as well.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this my thoughts and prayers go out to you and jackies family.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a sadness for you and the goldens. The dogs are incredibly lucky to have you to watch over their future, and Jackie too. I cant believe this happened. Sympathy and condol,ences to you in the time. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. Bless you Jayne for being such a good friend. I am sure she knew that you were with her and that it brought her comfort. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

Jayne...I am so sorry you had to report the news that you did. Our thoughts and prayers continue to reach out over the pond to you. Bless you for being there so stoicly through all of this...I am sure that Jackie treasured every moment that you were with her...and taking Josh and Summer to say goodbye was so important for all of you. At least Jackie knows her kids will be well cared for...you and the animals will be able to continue to feel Jackie's love through each other and that is a beautiful gift that many people don't receive.

Jackie will be in my memorial day thoughts and prayers today.

I will now light a candle of strength for you.

*hugs* from Nebraska


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this!.I had truly hoped she would make it!.Hugs to you and her friends!.


----------



## jwhollist (Jan 24, 2008)

So sorry! Rest in peace, Jackie.

Joan


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

As said in the other post - so very sorry for the sad loss of Jackie. You are all in my thoughts.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to reaqd this. She fought a hard battle. She is in a far better place now. My thoughts and prayers are with her family and you also Jayne.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very very sorry. What a terrible blow after you thought she might be getting better. She sounds like such a wonderful person and you were a very true loyal friend.Praying for strength for you.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. my thoughts and prayer's are with you. 

Debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackie will live within our hearts forever...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry. I think all of us will treasure the time we had with her and bless Jayne and Emma for being the friends of a lifetime. We've witnessed a very special, spiritual time for all involved. Bless you all.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about Jackie...
Sending you all our prayers, love and best wishes!


*What is dying?*
*A ship sails and I stand watching till she fades on the horizon, and someone says, "she is gone".*
*Gone where? Gone from my sight, that is all; she is just as large as when I saw her...*
*The diminished size and total loss of sight is in me, not in her, and just at the moment when someone says "she is gone", there are others who are watching her coming, and other voices take up a glad shout, "there she comes!"...*
*and that is dying. *
*Bishop Brent*​


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

NO NO NO Why was such a kind, loving and compassionate person taken from this world at such a young age?? I pray that Jackie is now at peace, awaiting the arrival of her beloved dogs at Rainbow Bridge, and reunited with her parents and grandmother. May those of us who were so touched by Jackie in the brief time we knew her carry on her tradition of love and service to others. Blessings to Jayne, Emma and Josh, Summer, Poppy and Lucy.

I would be honored to make a donation in Jackie's memory. Did she have a favorite group in England to which I can donate?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear this. My deepest sympathy to you, Jackie's family, her furkids and her friends.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jayne, my heart is broken for you. Thank God Jackie had such wonderful friends as you. I know the pain that you are feeling. I was with our dear Gini quite literally 24/7 for the week that she was in Hospice House, and was holding her hand when she passed. As awful as it was to lose her, it was strangely serene and beautiful ,knowing that she was with those who loved her most. Jackie was lifted in your love, Jayne, and I know that gave her great comfort.

You are every bit the angel that she was.

My thoughts are with you, my friend.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so so sorry.  I've got a huge ache in my chest right now. She fought a hard fight and take comfort you did all you could for her. My deepest sympathy to her family, furry family and her wonderful friends who fought that fight with her.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers being sent for you and her furry family.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I am so sorry. My deepest sympathy to you and her family and friends and her precious fur babies.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, Jayne, I'm so sorry. What a sad day.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so very sorry to hear of Jackie's passing, I know she fought like a trooper


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am so sorry, thoughts and prayers to all friends and family, and to her golden babies.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'm sure everyone here will offer you a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I know it was so hard for you to let her go. But it sounds like it was time... think of all the loved ones she is now reunited with. If she didn't have family here anymore, what a wonderful reunion she is having right now...

But what about you? The steadfast friend who was there until the end and who had to shoulder all the grief... I hope that you can find solace in knowing that you gave back a little of what Jackie was so good at. You now have shared her gift!

Bless you, Jayne. Take care.... and come back here when you can, you have so many friends here waiting to talk to you...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

For all that knew and cared about Jackie .... my condolences.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

so sorry to hear this. My prayers are with her family and friends during this horrible time in their lives. May she rest in peace.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!! I am so very sorry Jayne. I lost my best friend to cancer just over a year ago. It is so soooooooo very hard. But oddly, the days leading up to a friends passing can become one of your most cherished memories. It is so easy for people to be there for the good times. But being there for someone when they need someone the most is what friendship is really all about. Jackie sounds like such a wonderful compassionate person. Always giving of herself. Her influence on this world does not end with her death. I will find something special to do for someone today that I would not normally do in her honor. She will continue to make a difference. I invite all the other wonderful people on this board to do the same...and Jackie's influence and love will be felt around the world!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss..You and the dogs are in my thoughts.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is just too sad. I'm so sorry to everyone for their losses.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh this is so sad. As I read her updates she sounded as if she was really trying to hold on and Jayne, you were there for her every minute- what a wonderful friend. Please know Jackie, Josh, Summer and Poppy are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't even know what to say. I'm so sorry for your loss... this is just heartbreaking. I really enjoyed Jackie's posts here, she was so vibrant and excited. She was so lucky to have you there with her through all of this. I'll be keeping all of you in my thoughts. I hope the puppies can come through this okay.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Jayne would you please let us know where the family would like donations made in her memory. Thanks!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry,for you lost. Rest in peace,Jackie!Minite of silence ........


----------



## Dakotablue (May 14, 2008)

*Donations to 'Golden Retriever Rescue'*

When we used to discuss, Dying and funeral arrangements, Jackie always stipulated that she didn't want flowers, as they would be such a waste, and within a few days they would also die. Jackie hoped that people would be prepared to give a 'Donation' to 'Golden Retriever Rescue'. it doesn't matter which Rescue, even in death she thought of ways to try and help our beloved and noble breed.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

God's speed Jackie.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Dakotablue said:


> When we used to discuss, Dying and funeral arrangements, Jackie always stipulated that she didn't want flowers, as they would be such a waste, and within a few days they would also die. Jackie hoped that people would be prepared to give a 'Donation' to 'Golden Retriever Rescue'. it doesn't matter which Rescue, even in death she thought of ways to try and help our beloved and noble breed.


I just made my donation in Jackie's memory to Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue. There is a 'double your donation' challenge going on, so my donation will be matched. The funds will be used to provide medical care for goldens in need. So the circle continues.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I will also be sending a donation in her memory, mabye two differnt ones to different rescues.

I was shocked and very much saddened to hear this news. I had so hoped she would come around and be back on the forum before long. I think it very possible that she was taken early to help watch over goldens, be their guardain angel. It crossed my mind that maybe she helped KayCee cross, or maybe KayCee heled her cross. Bless you Jackie for you love to goldens, and to you Jayne for caring so much about your dear freinds and her dogs.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I so did not want to see this. She will be greatly missed.

My prayers are with all who knew her and her dogs.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am truly sorry. May Jackie be at peace and surrounded by our loving goldens already passed. Cyber hugs to you Jayne and Jackie's furrkids.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like Jackie in her 42 short years touched many lives. God must have thought her job was done here on earth, and wanted to give her her reward. In the past couple weeks she has touched in many more lives here through this forum. God Bless Jackie.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry... Jackie will be truely missed.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I am so very sorry for you and all that know and love her.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is such sad news, and I was so sorry to read about it- the loss of a true friend for you, the loss of their lives' center for the pups and Lucy the cat. It's heroic of you to take all the dogs- I always worry what might become of Tally, Tango, and Finn is something happened to me- if my arrangements would stick or fall through. Your blue chip loyalty is uplifting.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I am so sorry.
All my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Prayers for you, her friends and her furbabies.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

oh no! I am so sorry to hear this....you are an angel to take her furbabies in and keep them....how many furbabies do you have yourself? This is soo very sad....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry. My deepest sympathies to you, her family and her pups.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jayne, 
I am so sorry for you and her furpups. She is smiling down knowing you are taking care of them all and can rest easier. When I was at the cemetary today, I made sure to make a special prayer for her hoping for better news when I got home. I will make a donation to a golden rescue in her name and find a bush to plant in her name. Did she have a favorite? We are here for you no matter day or night, to just cry or laugh sharing memories of her. Jackie is now with her family and friends that have passed away and watching over you now. My condolences to you and her friends. Please give her pups and kitty big hugs and kisses from everyone here.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss!!!!!!!!!!!

:-(

RIP Jackie.......


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I will be making a donation to the Irish Retriever Rescue as i know that many of the dogs make their way to the uk.

Take Care Jayne


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

OH No...my prayers will be with you Jayne and her furry babies...what a rough time this will be for everyone. Jackie was such a great friend and human being...heaven needed another angel, and even though they are honored to have her, it's very sad for the ones left behind. What a great person she was....thank you god for sharing her with us all, even for a short time.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Jayne, I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. Please accept my deepest condolences. Godspeed, Jackie.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. Words are inadequate, but they are sincere. I'm sure she knew how much you were doing for her and her furbabies. I hope you are able to find some peace and comfort in the memories of Jackie you carry with you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jayne, what a great loss for you, her other friends and family and her furfamily. Wishing you strength in the days ahead to deal with your grief....I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Ever since this morning when I read this post I've sat here not knowing what to write. I'm completely shocked that things could have ended this way. I did not know Jackie personally... however, she definitely struck me as a very compassionate person. I was soo happy to read that she had been given ownership of Poppy... and looked forward to hearing more about her... both joys and woes. Then immediately, her whole world was turned upside down. I guess it really just shows you that you really should enjoy every precious moment you have with your loved ones. I will be sending out prayers for Jackie's loved ones... hoping that time heals their wounds... and that they can make sense of this all. I will also be prayer for her precious pups... as I'm sure they will be feeling an incredible loss as well. (((HUGS))) to all her loved ones.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Jayne I am so sorry to hear this. Just know you did right by Jackie and still are by looking after her pets. My deepest condolences go out to those who knew her. In our thoughts, take good care.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss! My sympathy to you, I know how hard this must be!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for you, Jackie's family and other friends. All you did to bring Jackie comfort and your presence at her side are sure to have helped her so much. My deepest sympathy goes out to all of you and I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish I had the priviledge of knowing her. My thougts and prayers are with her family and friends.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, you have our deepest condolences. Jackie will certainly be in our prayers. Godspeed.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Jayne so sorry for the loss of your friend Jackie , who fought so hard. May you find strength in the coming weeks to move on from this very sad experience. Bless you for opening your heart and taking Josh, Summer and Poppy and puss in to your home.They will comfort and love you and Jackie's spirit will live within them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am truly so very sorry.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh I am so sad to read this. I am so awfully sorry. Jackie sounded like a very, very special person who touched many.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Jayne you were a true friend to Jackie and her dogs i do feel for you and i was so sad to read this thread this morning as the last thread i read it did sound a bit more hopfull.


Maggie


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just so sorry to hear about Jackie. Jayne, please accept my most sincere condolences. Thank you for keeping watch over her furbabies. You are an amazing friend...


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

What awful news! Sorry, sorry, sorry.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with her, and you, and her friends and family.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and all who loved Jackie . . .


----------

